# Canadian Habano prices



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

I spent the last week in the Province of Ontario in and around the Toronto area. I walked into a cigar shop wanting to see Habanos displayed in the open and check prices. It was neat to see PSD4s, RyJs and Montes all displayed and to be able to smell that Habanos smell in a walk in humidor. My wife told me to buy a few and unband them to take home but unfortunately the prices were a little excessive. 

Here are a couple of examples:

RyJ Churchill tubo $45.00 CDN
PSD4 $28.00 CDN

add the two taxes GST 7% and the PST 8% and you are talking about a lot of money. The RyJ out the door is $41.45 US and the PSD4 is $25.79.


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

(909) said:


> The RyJ out the door is $41.45 US and the PSD4 is $25.79.


DAMN! 
That's one way to keep everybody from smoking!!


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

Canandian and U.K. prices are the highest in the world.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I find that incredible myself.

I have a friend that lives in Mass and travels to Canada atleast two times a month due to his job with and oil company. He is also a cigar smoker. I found it funny about a year ago on how he was asking me for my sources. I was about to ask him to get me cigars. When I was ever told the prices. Whoa. Between exchanging money and buying up there you will be paying alot more for what you can get elsewere. He also bring back alot of Non Cubans when he returns to work. He said that he does some trades in work due to it being harder and more expensive to obtain them up there as well.He knows canadians that drive here to load up on Non Cubans take a short vacation then drive back.due to the high cost and taxes up there.

I guess its Ok if on Vacation to buy a few sticks to smoke. But to buy habanos up there. To much money due to taxes. I am broke now. I would be double broke then.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

much too expensive for me...but it is cheap to go to havana and go cigar shopping  ...so i go once or twice a year.

derrek


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

dvickery said:


> much too expensive for me...but it is cheap to go to havana and go cigar shopping  ...so i go once or twice a year.
> 
> derrek


That's right...just _griiiiiiiind_ it in there.....


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

jmgcash3 said:


> That's right...just _griiiiiiiind_ it in there.....


You could go too if you wanted, you'd just have some 'splainin to do when you got back


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

(909) said:


> You could go too if you wanted, you'd just have some 'splainin to do when you got back


Very true!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

(909) said:


> You could go too if you wanted, you'd just have some 'splainin to do when you got back


well..there are plenty of planes going to Cuba from Mexico and Bahamas.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

(909) said:


> RyJ Churchill tubo $45.00 CDN
> PSD4 $28.00 CDN


Wow!!!

Those are the best prices for a _box_ of ISOM I have ever seen!

:al 

Gotta love the orient... especially certain islands


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Canadian prices are terrible. And there are lots of fakes floating around. Bad combo.


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

(909) said:


> RyJ Churchill tubo $45.00 CDN
> PSD4 $28.00 CDN


Ouch...thats pretty bad. I live about 10 minutes from the border and have shopped around a little for cigars, but that is way higher than I have ever seen.


----------



## joesetx (Mar 18, 2005)

This just reminds me why I became so sick of living up there in the socialist utopia the Liberals up there have created. I guess that free health care gets kind of expensive!

The taxes in Canada are ridiculous and they have a government program for exerything. I wonder how much a cigar will cost after they bring in government funded day care!

Love Canada - wish they would try free enterprise!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

joesetx said:


> The taxes in Canada are ridiculous and they have a government program for exerything.


They have a government program for Heroine addicts... three fixes a day free. Good deal eh?

But they say... it will cut down on crime :BS


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

joesetx said:


> This just reminds me why I became so sick of living up there in the socialist utopia the Liberals up there have created. I guess that free health care gets kind of expensive!
> 
> The taxes in Canada are ridiculous and they have a government program for exerything. I wonder how much a cigar will cost after they bring in government funded day care!
> 
> Love Canada - wish they would try free enterprise!


Love Canada and its people. Shake my head in disbelief at the government. Free Health care if you can get it. We have streams of Canadians coming to Michigan to get health care. They could have gotten it done in Canada but they might have to wait a year to get into the hospital. Might be dead by that time. Hmmm, maybe that's the cost control part of the plan. Does the Government pay for burials?


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

I pay about $18 US for a PSD4. Kinda pricey here in tokyo too...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

par said:


> I pay about $18 US for a PSD4. Kinda pricey here in tokyo too...


After my visit there i have to wonder if anything isn't pricey...


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

You're right -everything is pricey here...


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

As a Canadian, I can tell you that the prices for cigars are gross. I feel bad for the cigar store owners here. I buy my ISOMs when I go on vacation to the ISOM and my other ones in the US, where even with the exchange it's 4-5 times less, so a $5 cigar is about $25, disgusting. The only problem is I have to wait for some friend of mine that is the US for vacation and I ship the cigars to him, which is not enough of the time.

Oh Well.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

dvickery said:


> much too expensive for me...but it is cheap to go to havana and go cigar shopping  ...so i go once or twice a year.
> 
> derrek


Damned Canucks!!! :r Can I fit in your suitcase!?


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

hollywood said:


> Damned Canucks!!! :r Can I fit in your suitcase!?


sorry but my suitcase is usually full of cigars

derrek


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

dvickery said:


> sorry but my suitcase is usually full of cigars
> 
> derrek


Maybe your briefcase!? I could lose a few pounds! :r


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

dvickery, where do you buy cigars in Canada? are the prices crazy in Alberta?


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Tobacco tax on cigars: Bahamas 500%, Canada 300%, Mexico 160%.


----------



## The Rev (Feb 26, 2005)

Tokyo is high, too, as Par mentioned. However, it is not just from taxes. Import tax on tobacco over here is 15%. The prices on cabinets in Tokyo is about twice as much as you pay from the tax free vendors around the world. So, the handful of boxes I have were bought abroad with the expectation of saving about 35%, however, (I am going to gamble that Japanese authorities aren't reading this web site) it is not my responsiblity to tell vendors what to label their packages and I have yet to pay the tax. I tried to buy from Canada in the beginning of my heretofore short career in the love of the leaf and I was shocked at the prices.


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Generally, prices for ISOM's in Toronto are going to be higher than the rest of Ontario. I live an hour west of TO and the prices are cheaper at the shops here. For example, a RyJ churchill Tubo is around $32 and the PSD4 is around $18. There is a corner store that sells a few types of legit ISOM's and they have the Monte #2 for $19, which is at least $5 less than the cheapest Ive seen anywhere else around here. 
I buy the odd ISOM here, but generally I buy NC's from the states and can get them for about 1/3 the price here, and that includes shipping and exchange.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

miki said:


> dvickery, where do you buy cigars in Canada? are the prices crazy in Alberta?


i buy from a smokeshop in edmonton(if i buy any in canada)as singles...not very often tho...

ryj non-tubed churchill...about 25$can
ryj cazadore...about 20$can
rafael gonzales panatelas extras...about 7$can(i love these...very tastey machine made smoke)
psd3(3 year old el...very pricey anymore)about 30$can

prices for churchills are about what the ryj is...lonsdales a dollar or 2 more than the caz etc.

derrek


----------

